# Mean Wife



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Sun came out this afternoon.My wife made me go fishing.

I went below the House with Worms and Chicken Liver.Caught one Carp and three Catfish.











big rockpile


----------



## acde (Jul 25, 2011)

She's got some nerve!! lol. You look like your trained to say "YES DEAR" and do what your told, with a smile.


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

How are you going to cook the carp Rock?


----------



## Chief Cook (Apr 24, 2011)

Lucky you for her loving mean ness. hehe Looks like you had a durn good time! Happy Eating!


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

braggscowboy said:


> How are you going to cook the carp Rock?


I can have Fried every so often and that's what I'm doing.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2bFCbifraN0&feature=player_embedded]Diners, Drive-ins, and Dives: Joe Tess' Place - YouTube[/ame]

big rockpile


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

And then she had the audacity to take a picture of the work you did after she bossed you.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

tarbe said:


> And then she had the audacity to take a picture of the work you did after she bossed you.


Yea 30 years of this! :help:

big rockpile


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

big rockpile said:


> I can have Fried every so often and that's what I'm doing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rock is that the way you fry up your carp? Got to admit, I've caught quite a few over the years but always threw them back or gave them away since the times I tried it, it was kinda fishy with lots of little bones. But that video has me thinkin'.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

SteveD(TX) said:


> Rock is that the way you fry up your carp? Got to admit, I've caught quite a few over the years but always threw them back or gave them away since the times I tried it, it was kinda fishy with lots of little bones. But that video has me thinkin'.


Yelp just make sure to cut the Dark Red Meat off next to Skin.Score from that side too.I just put Corn Meal,Salt and Pepper on mine,make sure to get it in between each score.

big rockpile


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

I pity you!


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

bajiay said:


> I pity you!


:Bawling: Thank You! 

big rockpile


----------

